# Game #35: Phoenix Suns (21-13) @ Sacramento Kings (14-19) - 1/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PST
Where: ARCO Arena - Sacramento, CA 
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 103-128 vs Memphis Grizzlies*











*Phoenix Suns (21-13) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Sacramento Kings (14-19)

Starters: 








[PG] Beno Udrih







[SG] Tyreke Evans








[SF] Omri Casspi








[PF] Jason Thompson







[C] Spencer Hawes *





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHE****UP!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

23-15, Suns are up with over 4 left.

Strong start from Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa banked in 34 foot shot before 1st qrter ended

34-25, Suns at the end of 1.


Amare 12 pts (5-7) 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

46-39, Suns with 5:45 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Off the steal, Jrich to Dudley to a trailing Frye, who hammers it down.

55-40, Suns with 3:36 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drills a 3. 

Then Amare with a layup..

17-1 run


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

63-49 Suns at the half.

Amare 16 pts (6-8) 7 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stream cut out for half 3rd and I went to eat something.

But jesus, 88-88 with 8:47 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye gets a tip in.

Now, off a miss, Nash drove in and got fouled. 

92-88, Suns 7:54 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kings now all a sudden can't score.

JRICH for 3!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh bad possesions on offense allowed Kings to tie it again.

Then off a stl, Jrich with the dunk.




Kings get away with shot clock violation but Amare with huge block and then Nash diving on the floor and gets fouled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, Suns/Kings really fighting for the rebounds.

Nash drains a deep 2 to make 2 possession game.

Thompson makes a shot.

Amare drains a jumper. 

Nash gets fouled. drains both

Evans with a layup.

Nash fouled again with 2.5 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 113, Kings 109*

Nash 30 pts (8-16), 12 assists

Amare 24 pts (8-14), 8 rebs, 2 assists, 3 stls, 2 blks



Oh, and rookie PG/SG Tyreke Evans is ridiculous.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

And the 2-time MVP says "It's time to start winning on the road again!" 

Glad to see Amare and Nash so lively. Lets hope they get this team on a roll, cause I can't stand their inconsistency right now.


----------

